# 1959 gibson



## pipestone62 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Well that’s an interesting read. On one hand the guy is pretty honest in regards to completing the transaction in person. On the flip side, he’s a little whacked when it comes to the rest of it. Especially the “even less were customized”. Lol. 

——————

6 string Electric Guitar built in 1959 in the USA. Generic case included in this Auction.

In 1959, only about 10% of the Les Pauls were TV Models, and mostly even less were Customised.

The history of the guitar is father to son. My Dad played it in the 60s before putting it away to focus on his studies. He would give the TV model to me and I would play it for a brief time before I too would put the guitar and case in storage, and focus on my studies in the early 80s.

I am selling the guitar and case as I am turning to new instruments and cannot play well enough to play on the Les Paul TV model, but I am hoping someone out there can give it a new home and the high level of talent a quality instrument like this deserve.

Nothing sounds like an original 1959 Gibson Les Paul in capable or talented hands. 

The items in this sale are sold as is, where is. If you are a serious and interested party, I propose we meet at my bank, me with the guitar, case, busking mini amp and cablesyou with a cashier's certified check or cash than we both check the guitar and the payment then I give you a bill of sale and I confirm the payment and make the deposit. No low ball bids please. Cash or certified check at my bank only.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeah I came here to post this ad too. I have no idea what's going on with that guitar, the only thing I am certain of is that there is 0% probability of him getting $13,000 for it.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

There's always the budget version...


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

What a mess.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

If he takes the '0' off the end of the price, it might be worth looking at.


----------

